# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Конкурс на логотип VirusInfo

## NickGolovko

В этой теме размещаем конкурсные работы (см. общее объявление о конкурсе).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Чтобы было более понятно, о чем речь, приведу пример. Мне это видится примерно так:

----------


## Ego1st

неправильно, поставлен вопрос, я сомневаюсь что тут кто-то рисовать будет лучше попросить скино делов с касперский клаб или нафоруме дизайнеров попросить..

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> неправильно, поставлен вопрос, я сомневаюсь что тут кто-то рисовать будет


Верно. :Wink:

----------


## Bratez

BTW, в шапке английского раздела объявление о конкурсе как-то не смотрится...  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Ничего не могу поделать.  :Smiley: 

2 Ego1st: я предположил, что, возможно, у кого-то есть идеи и средства их реализации.  :Smiley:  Но, судя по уровню активности, ты прав. 

Для начала определимся с возможным поощрением победителя, затем anton_dr обратится к дизайнерам (он знает один форум), а я на форум kasperskyclub.

----------


## PORSHEvchik

> неправильно, поставлен вопрос, я сомневаюсь что тут кто-то рисовать будет


Будет. Только объявление так расположено, что я за десять дней посещений, только сейчас обратил внимание. Попробую предложить что-нибудь, есть крошечный удачный опыт( сделал логотип фирмы в которой работаю). А посетители здесь другим обеспокоены.

----------


## DoGMaN

Я не художник, так что строго не судите. В качестве логотипа я представляю что-то вроде этого. Вручную конечно же можно намного круче нарисовать. Вот что получилось в фотошопе.

----------


## drongo

Dogman, не обижайся -мне не очень  :Wink:  (3 буква мне сразу показалось что это Z )

Я бы лучше посмотрел на то , что предложил Ник и сделал более профессионально с тенями , более объёмно.

----------


## DoSTR

> Мне это видится примерно так:


Первая буква не выражена, читается как irusInfo.Info

----------


## drongo

> Первая буква не выражена, читается как irusInfo.Info


Ага, надо сделать рельефное изображение , чтобы выделялось.

----------


## NickGolovko

Это просто эскиз.  :Smiley:  Для большей ясности. Относительно приведенного варианта: стиль граффити нам вряд ли подходит.  :Smiley:  Например, этот логотип я бы хотел разместить на официальном бланке для писем.  :Wink:

----------


## radioelectron

> В этой теме размещаем конкурсные работы (см. общее объявление о конкурсе).


Вот, товарищи, что у меня получилось:

----------


## Макcим

Щит с эмблемой Олега и белым по синему написано "VirusInfo". Как-то не клеится...

----------


## radioelectron

А я думал, AVZ - неотъемлемая часть.

----------


## Макcим

Да все правильно... Но вот сама композиция....

----------


## radioelectron

А если вот так:

----------


## NickGolovko

Рисунок хороший.  :Smiley: 

Предложения:

1) Широковато. Ориентируйтесь по ширине (или высоте, как хотите) на гуглевскую рекламу вверху.

2) Хотелось бы еще наш девиз ("For the clean Internet") где-то увидеть (хотя бы при щите, как на гербах).

3) Опционально: было бы желательно, если бы сам щит можно было использовать без надписи "VirusInfo" без потери смысла.

----------


## radioelectron

ОК, буду фотошопить  :Smiley:

----------


## radioelectron

Вот еще такая промежуточная мысль:

----------


## NickGolovko

Если использовать второй вариант, то можно сделать вот так:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## radioelectron

> Если использовать второй вариант, то можно сделать вот так:


Нет, не пойдет - у каждого свое разрешение монитора + такой большой рисунок будет долго грузиться. 

ЗЫ Плюс еще рекламу от Гугла никуда не убрать  :Smiley:

----------


## DoGMaN

Drongo, никаких обид. :Smiley:  Мне вчера вечером делать особо нечего было, решил покреативить. Сегодня свежим взглядом посмотрел на моё вчерашнее творение, понял что это это никуда не годится и в чём моя главная ошибка, которая сразу же бросается в глаза. Я думаю что логотип должен быть более чётким и отточенным и намалёванное красным внутри чёрных букв слово вирус никуда не годится. Исправил ошибку. Этот вариант конечно же тоже пионерский. А вообще мне вариант radioelectronа понравился, чётко и по цветовой палитре к дизайну сайта подходит. Кстати мне Лого Касперского очень нравится, хотя у самого DrWeb. :Smiley:

----------


## Iceman

Можно мне свои 5 копеек добавить;-0)))
На сайтах (по старой работе):
http://stannol.ru/
http://cramolin.ru/
http://efdsolder.ru/
Крутится маааленький такой баннерочек уже несколько лет...ban2.gif

----------


## ScratchyClaws

_Ну почему я не училась в художественной школе?!_
Есть идея.. реализация пока хромает...
Щит AVZ на нем паутинка с пауком DrWeb, дальше буква *V* слове Virus плавно переходит в зонтик Касперского... А в слове Info в букве *о* логотип Symantec... Можно ещё добавить чего-нить....
Правда вся премия уйдет на получение прав на использование чужих логотипов...

----------


## radioelectron

Думаю, чужой рекламы не нужно  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Ваш второй вариант, radioelectron, кстати, весьма неплох.  :Smiley: 

Вот еще эскиз - сочетание с диагностически-медицинской тематикой.

----------


## Ego1st

Николай лучше занимайтесь администрированием, а то рисунки какие-то не очень у вас..=))

----------


## NickGolovko

Я ж сказал, что набросок.  :Smiley:  В Paint много не нарисуешь.  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Мне понравился уклон в медицинскую тематику.  :Smiley:

----------


## fotorama

> Вот еще такая промежуточная мысль:


 ИМХО у radioelectron лутьшие варианты логотипов правда я думаю если он зделает чтонибудь типо вот этого выглядеть будет лутьше (Извеняюсь за качество это паинт а нанписи можно зделать вокруг щита)

P/s
и за величину извените я хз какие размеры на гугле 
Pp/s
цвета и шрафт можно изменить... работу делал в паинте чтоб новести на мысль radioelectron я думаю если ему идея пригленеться то в фотошопе он зделает куды лучше чем я :Smiley:

----------


## DoGMaN

Сегодня снова посидел в Фотошопе. Как вам такой вариант?

----------


## drongo

Интересно ,кто нибудь сможет сделать зeмной шар, а вокруг него надпись буквами крутиться For the clean Internet . ( в формате gif )

----------


## radioelectron

Вот, переделал немного свою последнюю работу - добавил теней и света:

----------


## Олег777

Разрешите и мне попробовать!
Взял за основу варианты НикГоловко и Радиоэлектрона, и вот что вышло...

----------


## radioelectron

Медицинская тема мне как-то не особо нравится.

Подумал, как сделать вариант шапки, которая бы отображалась при любом разрешении экрана.

*1.png* - должен будет располагаться скраю слева.
*2.png* - будет располагаться скраю справа.
*center.png* - будет располагаться между ними по центру и растягиваться на всю ширину.

PS Небольшой отзыв по дизайну этого сайта:

Рекламу от Гугла лучше убрать в самый низ - кроме как для поисковиков она интереса ни для кого не представляет. То же самое про текстовую ссылку защиты от порно и еще чего-то. Все это только лезет в глаза как мусор. Я когда первый раз на этот форум пришел - пришлось потратить время на то, чтобы разглядеть нужные ссылки в верхней части форума.

Слишком много счетчиков внизу. Для статистики вполне достаточно одного. Они только засоряют страницу и рекламируют лишь сайты, своих создателей.

----------


## drongo

radioelectron,Кто не хочет, тот не смотрит! Даже Adblock plus в FireFox отлично со всем справляется . Другое дело ,сделать для VIP просмотр сайта без рекламы . И вообще-то мы как-то отдаляемся от темы - активней берите краски в руки, то есть фотошоп  :Smiley: ))

----------


## radioelectron

Если Гугл хотите оставить наверху - тогда не надо использовать center.png, а те картинки оставить по краям.  :Smiley:

----------


## DoGMaN

> Интересно ,кто нибудь сможет сделать зeмной шар, а вокруг него надпись буквами крутиться For the clean Internet . ( в формате gif )


Только что сделал. Получилась черечур веселая крутящаяся хрень какая-то, я думаю для лого это не подойдёт.

----------


## anton_dr

Вот сюда бы http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=36 фон какой-нибудь добавить. Имеется ввиду, картинки  какие-нибудь.

----------


## NickGolovko

Коллеги, логотип призван занять место гуглевской рекламы, поэтому не смущайтесь ею.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shark

Мои пять копеек.
 :Cool:

----------


## drongo

Shark , я бы лучше подумал насчёт айсбергов . Огонь что-то пугающие вызывает, IMHO больше подходит к сайтам хакерской направленности.
A айсберг белый- то есть чистый , на  фоне моря отлично смотрится .Как раз подходит под наш слоган и дизайн шаблона сайта.

----------


## Shark

> Shark , я бы лучше подумал насчёт айсбергов . Огонь что-то пугающие вызывает, IMHO больше подходит к сайтам хакерской направленности.
> A айсберг белый- то есть чистый , на  фоне моря отлично смотрится .Как раз подходит под наш слоган и дизайн шаблона сайта.



Огонь - в смысле тема горячая!
Если в день 200 человек бывает...
И вообще, сейчас местных мало, больше пришедших.

А насчёт Вашего предложения надо подумать.

----------


## NickGolovko

Многовато пламени.  :Smiley: 

Берите пример с COMODO: еле из-за щита выглядывает.  :Smiley:

----------


## bo1



----------


## Макcим

Оригинально  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Напоминаю, осталось меньше недели. Если кто-то еще не представил работу, поспешите. С 31 мая начинаем голосование, новые заявки принимать не будем.

----------


## pt3in2

Вот, как-то так. :-)

----------


## NickGolovko

Во-первых, clean, а не clear,  :Smiley: 

во-вторых, мне ваша версия щита почему-то сердце напоминает,  :Smiley: 

в-третьих, фон нам нужен как в третьем варианте, но красный цвет с ним плохо контрастирует.

----------


## pt3in2

> Во-первых, clean, а не clear,


Бывает :-)




> в-третьих, фон нам нужен как в третьем варианте, но красный цвет с ним плохо контрастирует.


И еще варианты, с разными щитами и цветами.

----------


## NickGolovko

Спасибо.  :Smiley:  Вы не будете возражать, если я включу в заявку только последние четыре варианта?

----------


## pt3in2

> Спасибо.  Вы не будете возражать, если я включу в заявку только последние четыре варианта?


Да конечно, последние четыре как раз.

----------


## egik

яуже наверное не успею поучаствовать  :Sad:

----------


## Макcим

Ещё есть время  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> в-третьих, фон нам нужен как в третьем варианте, но красный цвет с ним плохо контрастирует.


а цвет к девизу подходить не обязан? (символ чистоты – белый цвет и уж точно не щит).

----------


## Ego1st

> уж точно не щит


тряпочка на швабре, поперёк пылесоса..=))

----------


## NickGolovko

Я щит нахожу тематически уместным.

----------


## drongo

Даёшь кактус  :Wink:  Он от вирусов помогает  :Wink: )))

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Прошу всех заценить варианты моего друга

----------


## Макcим

Мне понравился вирьинф022.jpg  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Прием работ закончен.

----------

